# just prescribed paxil today



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone had experiences with this? I've not taken any pills for this and I'm a little worried about the side effects. Please share your experiences


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

How is going for you on the paxil. ive been on it for 3 months. seems to help anxiety and not much on dp/dr aspect for me.


----------



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

I never started taking it. I prob need to take something tho.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Also just a heads up side effects are different for everybody, one med I had been on for depression awhile back cause night terrors for me and several other people. While quite a few people never had a problem with it.


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

Do not take this med. Nasty side effects and withrdrawals. Wish i had never taken it. Still on it 16 years later.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you think i could swich off of it because of bad headaches to something else considering ive only been on it for 3 months


----------



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah. Just tell your doctor. I don't know if people with dp are more prone side effects or they just check for them but I know I'm on a blood pressure medicine right now that is ma king me feel 100 times worse. It sucks so bad. Dizzy lightheaded headaches etc etc. I'm going t o try to get off of it on monday. I can't go anywhere for any length of time without feeling like crap. It would prob be bad without dp. Then add that on top it really sucks. So yeah tell your doctor. I've never heard anything but bad about paxil that's why I never started it. Could you imagine if I would have with all this other crap. Bad stuff


----------

